# Hello from Detroit, Michigan



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I've known about this site for a few months, and I finally got around to making an account. Currently I'm in my Junior year of highschool working on my 6th show. I usually describe myself as an everything-bulding, painter, etc, but what i really find the joy in is lighting, which means the lighting boards are of particular interest  . My school has a small but dedicated theatre group. Our lighting guy graduated last year, leaving me as head of lights. Luckily I've had some experience on other shows so I'm not going into this cold. Anyway this is an awesome site with a lot of info and im glad to be here.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Sep 25, 2005)

Welcome to CONTROLBOOTH.COM!


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey

Wow ... that sounds like the exact same thing here. I'm also a junior going to a small school where its a small bunch of real techies who just love it. Our light person graduated last year as well and went to Emerson. Take a look around, there is a huge amount of information that I think you'd like. Alot of it deals with lights and specific little tips and tricks its hard to randomly come across in a HS type enviroment. What type of board do you have?

~Nick


----------



## Inaki2 (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome, ask away, post away. We don't bite...well, most of us don't.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2005)

*the board*

We're using a Strand board, I don't recall the model offhand, but I know the manual is for the Genius software.


----------



## avkid (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry i'm late, Welcome to Controlbooth!!!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"AKA" Phil


----------



## CHScrew (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome to the booth. I'm sure that you already know how much info is on here. So, have fun.

~Ray


----------

